# European MH speed limits



## 89351 (May 20, 2005)

We've travelled through France & Spain many times & are now familiar with the quirky regulations applying to motorhomes in these countries. However, the plan this year is to travel to Croatia via Switzerland, Austria, Italy & Slovenia. I've been unable to find any information on MH speed limits in these countries. Can any one help?


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi 

is your mh. under or over 3,5 t ?

In Germany p.ex. mh. over 3,5t can ride 100 km/h on highmays and that since 1th may this year.

for info,

duc


----------



## 89351 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for that - my Rapido is 3500kg max fully laden, but is probably over that when all the gear is on board (weighbridge visit required!). For anyone interested, what I believe to be the case for speed limits is:

*France*, over 3500kg: 110km/h motorways, 100km/h dual carriageway, otherwise 80km/h
*Spain*, apparently irrespective of weight: 90km/h motorways & dual carr, 80km roads with >1.5m paved "escape lane", otherwise 70km/h.
Try driving at 90km/hr on a Spanish motorway!


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

for France, mh over 3,5t..


Route nationale : 80 km/h ( road )
Voie rapide à 4 bandes : 90 km/h ( road with 4 lanes )
Autoroute : 110 km/h ( Higway )

French cc. must have the three signs on the back of the mh, but not other nationalities...

for info,,

duc


----------

